# Possible Mentions Bug



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 14, 2011)

At the beginning of post#22 of:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...magics-system-magic-system-2.html#post5429375

I tried to do a mention to Aus Snow...and it changed to "[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]" with no special yellow text.  I _like_ Morrus, but I don't think he'd be able to answer the question!

(And of course, HERE I get the mention to Morrus!)


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 14, 2011)

I've had something wacky happen when I tried to mention [MENTION=3727]anon[/MENTION]ycon. I wonder if it's the "a"?

Let's test. @aus snow?  @Morrus;?

EDIT: Yep. Putting mention tags around that name changes it to Morrus.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2011)

@a

[MENTION=58664]aa[/MENTION]

[MENTION=33777]aaa[/MENTION]


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2011)

Doesn't seem to be the "a".


----------



## jonesy (Jan 14, 2011)

Or maybe you just need to spell his name right? 

[MENTION=29112]Aus_Snow[/MENTION]

Edit: yeah, he has a _ in his name.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Jan 14, 2011)

I tried to do a mention yesterday as well, and it reverted to [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION].

No 'a' involved in the one I was trying.  There was a "space" in the name I was attempting.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 15, 2011)

Gotcha! The [MENTION=3727]anon[/MENTION]ycon bug still holds, but the problem there was that the name didn't exist.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh cool, I got upgraded to being a Morrus! 

Bit like being handed the keys to some awesome vehicle or something. 

Now, where do I take the site, just for starters... Hm.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 15, 2011)

> Oh cool, I got upgraded to being a Morrus!




A Morrus Minor, though.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jan 15, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A Morrus Minor, though.



Well, I mightn't be as old as *some* of you , but come on now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, some of me is pretty old!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 16, 2011)

There must be a poster named anon. A few months ago I posted an (at) Emory.edu email address, and it got converted to a call out to the poster 'Emory.' Who I don't think every posts, but still, it didn't convert it into an email address like I'd intended.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 16, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> There must be a poster named anon.



EN World: D&D / RPG News & Reviews - View Profile: anon


----------



## Quickleaf (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey I have a mentions question. The main page notifications showed I have 2 mentions, and when I click on the mentions I'm taken to my profile page but can't find this mentions anywhere.

Come to mention it I'm not sure what a mention even is. Pardon my social networking naïveté.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 9, 2011)

On your profile there is a row of tabs: Newsfeed > Visitor Messages > About Me > Statistics > Friends... etc. Mentions (on your profile) is the 9th tab along, two from the end, just before Experience Points and Blog.

It shows you used two Mentions on Oct 15 of 2010 (so you figured it out at one point at least), and received two on 9 Feb 2011.


----------

